# Fedor does a Snickers commercial



## Andrew Green (Dec 7, 2009)

[yt]R47kqBRilXI[/yt]


----------



## FeralKenpo (Dec 8, 2009)

I love how his smile melts away to show evil Fedor!
If I ate candy I'd get snickers because of this!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 9, 2009)

I absolutely love Fedor! Thanks so much for this!


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmm, it looks as if Fedor has some acting talent in there.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 9, 2009)

He's a smart, funny guy. He is in "The Fifth Execution" which I have not yet seen.


----------



## Carol (Dec 9, 2009)

Excellent clip!  I love it!


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 13, 2009)

That was awsome


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think Fedor should lay off the Snickers personally.


----------

